# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Howdy !

## James

WoW !  I have always wanted to be a 
*Sea Cucumber*Who would have thought that all i needed to do was join this site and "BAM"  my dream realized.  :Smile: 

Anyway, here i am, fish keeper for many years, expert by no means, just lookin for a new forum home.  

Nice software, I own VBulletin as well, used it to keep a forum running for awhile til Facebook came along.

Anyway, just lurking for now to see what all i can learn from your older posts.

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome to fish-keeping Mr Fish  :Smile: 

Think you hit the nail on the head there ......Facebook.....we used to be a good little forum with around 20 members at a time on here day after day, but as you can see we get the odd one come along.

Myself i'm into marine fish and Koi in a big way that is one reason for starting this forum years ago' as it is now slowed down a lot I only show my face every couple of days.

anyway I see you are from the USA ....what fish do you have and is it a costly hobbie were you are, as in the UK we get ripped off with anything to do with fish  :Frown:  

hope to hear back

Regards
Gary.

----------


## James

Ive been in the hobby for about 30 yrs.  Have kept about everything that swims at some time, including reef.

Since i retired i scaled way back to just a small 15 gal. breeder tank, low tech planted with a group of dwarf cory's and a couple of pencilfish, but i do keep a few North American Natives during the Spring and Summer.

----------

*Gary R* (09-03-2017)

----------


## Gary R

> Ive been in the hobby for about 30 yrs.  Have kept about everything that swims at some time, including reef.
> 
> Since i retired i scaled way back to just a small 15 gal. breeder tank, low tech planted with a group of dwarf cory's and a couple of pencilfish, but i do keep a few North American Natives during the Spring and Summer.


Looks like you have been in the hobby just as long as myself  :Smile: 

I had a fish tank in every room in our house until the Mrs put her foot down one day and said she wanted to redecorate the house one room at a time, leaving me with just the back room were I have the reef tank ...all other tanks are now in the garage waiting to be filled up and sorted out which I am looking at doing this summer when I get some me time.

Nice looking tank as well you have there and I like Dwarf Cory catfish two   :Smile:

----------

